# My Dreamweaver CS4 app won't open



## sire243 (Nov 17, 2008)

So I  bought Adobe Master Collection yesterday and I installed all the applications but when I launch dreamweaver it doesn't open. For example- Click here
i really need your help and also i restarted my mac, reinstalled dreamweaver 6 times, updated all software.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 17, 2008)

You need to give us a lot more detail for us to even begin troubleshooting your problem.  What you've given us is akin to bringing your car to a repair shop and asking, "My car is making a noise -- what is the definitive cause of this ambiguous noise and exactly how much does it cost to fix it?"

What I'm getting at is that it could be anything from a rock stuck in the brake pads to a complete lack of an engine in the car.  The possibilities are too numerous to tell with the lack of information you've offered.

A video of Dreamweaver crashing doesn't help.  We believed you when you said it wouldn't launch -- there's no need to prove it.

Give us your Mac details (model, RAM, CPU, etc.).  Tell us if you have Adobe CS3 installed alongside CS4 or not.  What version of OS X are you running?  What do your log files say in the pertinent sections when you tried to launch Dreamweaver?  What help is it to say you've "updated all software" when we have no clue what software you're running?

As it stands right now, there could be thousands (or even millions) of different reasons Dreamweaver won't launch, but with the severe lack of information you've given us, any troubleshooting suggestions would be mere shots in the dark.  We could suggest things like creating a new user account to see if Dreamweaver behaves under that new account, or to repair permissions on your boot drive, or to boot from your Restore CD/DVD and repair your drive, but those are just catch-all guesses, much like telling a car repairman to simply start replacing parts until the noise stops... that's simply cost-ineffective and a waste of time, and while the repairman will make money off of each part he replaces (at _your_ expense, nonetheless), we do all our troubleshooting for free here -- and time is money here.  It would be a waste of time for us to do all the legwork and hand-holding for you -- do some research, post some logs, do SOMEthing to help us along in our _*free*_ troubleshooting endeavors.

Here's a tip: help us help you.  You cannot _possibly_ give us too much information, but you _can_ give us pathetically too little information to try and help you (which is what you've done).

Elaborate.  *Greatly*.  Please.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 18, 2008)

ElDiablo, the above is too much information.  

But seriously, I agree, more info please. I will say that Adobe software is getting more and more buggy and error prone on install. Did you have a demo version of Dreamweaver installed before the full version was installed? That might be your problem as you have to fully uninstall demos before installing the full versions to your comp.


----------



## sire243 (Nov 18, 2008)

So thanks guys. Here is all the information:
I have an iMac 2.16 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo. 2 GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM.
My OSX Version is Leopard Version 10.5. I have Dreamweaver CS4 and CS3 both install. If you want any more info just name it.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 18, 2008)

Try creating a new user temporarily, log in under the new user, and see if CS4 is able to launch that way.

Also, CS4 "checks in" with Adobe over the internet -- are you blocking that communication in any way (firewall, Little Snitch, /etc/hosts file entries, etc.)?  If Dreamweaver is not able to "activate" with Adobe, one of the symptoms may be a crash like you're seeing -- although a more reasonable thing to expect is a warning message.  Still, it's not unheard of to think that if Dreamweaver can't activate, then it can't run, and may crash instead.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 18, 2008)

Unless you have the upgrade I'd recommend uninstalling CS3 before you install CS4. You'll avoid any conflicts.


----------



## gemillam (Nov 28, 2008)

Dude, I had EXACTLY the same problem. It drove me nuts. I installed CS4 Design Premium and everything worked except for Dreamweaver, which I needed the most. THe people at the Adobe.com forum for DW had no clue, so I started hunting, and found this:

http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=kb401096&sliceId=1

This is some Adobe tech's complete list on how to diagnose and fix Dreamweaver CS3 issues. It works for CS4 as well, because I got down to the place where you make the Mac reboot in Safe Boot (and this forces the Mac to run a disk check and a permissions fix prior to loading OS X), suddenly Dreamweaver started acting like, "Hey, whats the problem?"

I hope this helps.


----------



## sire243 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you guys and the problem is solved


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 6, 2008)

Don't be a tease. How did you fix the problem?


----------



## sire243 (Dec 6, 2008)

Well I downgraded my OSX version from 10.5.5-10.5 and I then I unistalled Dreamweaver CS4. i also uninstalled my CS3 Apps. Then I updated all my software and then installed my Dreamweaver CS4 with the authentication key( I deactivated it). Then it was fixed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll venture to guess all you had to do was uninstall all old versions of CS and reinstall CS4 (as you did, among other things). But good job and thanks for the detail.


----------



## sire243 (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks ::alien::


----------



## ncriptide (Jan 25, 2010)

I registered just to respond to  ElDiabloConCaca . . . what a LOSER! 

Dude - lighten up a bit - geeze! You seriously lack relationship skills. Did your teachers often say "He doesn't play well with others"? 

The guy asks for help and "ElDiabloConCaca" throws the poor guy under the bus! LOL! 

Get a life, dude!


----------



## jellevant (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm having the same issue and none of the above solutions are working.  I ran the permissions repair, deleted the contents of my config folder and even went to the apple store who checked the mac side but nothing helps.  Adobe wants $ to even talk to me.  I have Leopard 10.5.8 and CS4.  All other programs in the suite work fine.  DW stopped working yesterday.  I even tried downloading a new copy off some site I found but once it installed it wouldn't accept my very genuine and paid for serial number.  Any other ideas?  I'm getting really desperate!!

I should also mention that I tried reinstalling it from the original disks but the Adobe Air on that disk is out of date and so installation hangs.  It can't seem to look for the updated air on my HD.  I then tried copying all the disk files into a desktop folder and replacing Adobe Air with the latest, but that produced some error message about files missing.


----------

